# Electrodomesticos de 110vca 60 hz a 220vca 50 hz



## fernandob (May 28, 2011)

hola tengo a un conocido que esta en EEUU y quiere venir aca.

y se quiere traer todos los electrodomesticos y me pregunto acerca de la adaptacion y el funcionamiento .
alguno sabe ?? 

el trafo de 220vca a 110vca no es problema pero el tema es la diferencia de frecuencia de linea de 60 Hz alla a 50 Hz aca ......hoy dia los electrodomesticos tienen tantas cosas que no se.
un*a heladera y lavarropas* por ejemplo , el motor andara un poco mas rapido ?? 
y si las placas toman bases de tiempo de la red andara todo un poco mas lento .nada mas ??
aunque , ni crreo , no ?? una placa hoy dia usa un micro y toma el ck de un cristal o osc. comun ......no de la red.
sincronismo por cruce por cero ...es igual.....

asi que : no se si hay algo que se me escape y ademas del motor que desconozco .

alguien que tenga experiencia y me pueda decir se agradece.

saludos .


----------



## Josefe17 (May 28, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> una heladera y lavarropas


alias frigorífico y lavadora.

Si lo piensas, a lo mejor las fuentes con sus condensadores se pueden afectar si están muy justos, eso sí si son electromecánicos no problem! ¿ Y aun así sería rentable con el porte y el trafo necesario?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 28, 2011)

En el caso de una heladera o lavadora, el motor es sincrónico, y la velocidad de giro, depende de la frecuencia con que esté alimentado. Si con 60 Hz giraba a 2600 rmp (por poner un número), a 50 va a girar a 2150 rpm (aprox.). Si es un lavarropas, va a centrifugar a menos vueltas, si es una bomba de agua, va a circular menos caudal, etc.


----------

